# 1999 Davey Tree forestry bucket



## Kluttzkutz (Dec 7, 2014)

I have a 1999 f800 from Davey Tree... I recently heard that there was over 100 liftall booms that some bolts weren't properly installed on. Has anyone else heard about that?


----------

